# Game 66: San Antonio Spurs @ Detroit Pistons



## KokoTheMonkey

* March 9th, 2005 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (50-15)* @ *Detroit Pistons (41-23)* 



Previous Meetings - 
Spurs 80, Pistons 77 


*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*


































































Great matchup between the Kings of Defense. To bad I have to miss the game. This will be a big test for us, because although we have a winning streak going, I don't feel we've played at our best. Yeah, Manu has been out, but even considering he's been out we still haven't played top-tier basketball as of late. Detroit will be without head coach Larry Brown, but I don't really see there being a huge difference without him. Detroit wants a half-court game where they can use their balanced scoring on the offensive end and swamp you on the defensive end. Playing in their stadium, there's no doubt they are going to be ready to play for the Spurs. I'm not sure about Manu's status for the game as of now, but I don't think it matters. I think we lose this game. I think it will be a battle that goes down to the wire, but I see the pace going in Detroit's favor, and I see our offense struggling in the halfcourt.




*Koko's Key's to the Game:* (New Segment)




- Tony Parker. His penetration is going to be crucial in this game, because he's going to be relied on to free up some shots for our shooters. With Wallace & Wallace inside, he's not going to be getting as many free layups as he has against other teams. Plus, he's going to have to control the pace, taking advantage on the break and making the best decisions in the halfcourt


- The bench. Our bench has finally come alive again, mostly Horry and Brown. Both guys need to have big games, and having good performances out of Nazr and Beno would be a huge plus. The main thing Horry and Brown need to provide is outside shooting. Detroit isn't going to be giving up easy baskets.


- Shooting. I've mentioned this "key" in the above statements, but it deserves it's own listing. The jumpers have to fall if we want to win. Our offense has been relying big time on jumpers falling, so we're going to have to knock down contested jumpers. Calling you Mr. Barry. If we can prove that our perimeter players can knock down jumpers, Duncan will have more room to operate and we'll be able to spread the floor and penetrate. 





Should be a good game. I wouldn't be surprised one bit if we win, but even if Manu plays in this game, I think it will take some time for him to adjust. 


Prediction: Pistons 91, Spurs 89


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Love the new "Koko's Keys to the Games" segment and I agree with all of them. 

This could be a match-up for the finals so a win here could be very big. The Spurs are going into this game with three straight blow-out victories, but I doubt this will be another one. 

Spurs-79
Detroit- 73


----------



## XxMia_9xX

spurs 89
pistons 78

too bad their televising the other game... but does the game really start 8:00 central? i just checked my guide and it said suns v. grizz, hmm maybe i need to check that again...


----------



## DaBobZ

Is Manu going to play?
I've heard he is probable and will come back somewhere in the road trip.

I dunno why but I feel we'll take this one.


----------



## TheRoc5

all right i think we will win but it could be a defensive struggle 4 both teams tim will b the major key including barry and db shooting and is manu coming back. one more thang to add like koko said tony penitration will be the another big factor

spurs 89
pistons 80


----------



## texan

This should be a match-up of two good defenses. Manu shouldn't be playing so most of our offensive firepower will have to come from TP and TD. I think the winner of this game could be the first team to get to 80. If we can get out and run a bit, and TP is aggressive, I think this game is ours for the taking.

Prediction
Spurs: 83
Pistons: 79


----------



## TheRoc5

dam way the hello is this happen tim is hurt again


----------



## TheRoc5

guys lets discuss this gm like we talked about


----------



## dknights411

If Manu plays, even if he comes off the bench, then we'll win. However, It will be close one way or the other. I'm just looking for the Spurs to execute today and to cut back on the turnovers.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

dknights411 said:


> If Manu plays, even if he comes off the bench, then we'll win. However, It will be close one way or the other. I'm just looking for the Spurs to execute today and to cut back on the turnovers.


 Is Manu suited up for the game?

Edit: Nvm I see him playing! Alrite!


----------



## TheRoc5

man we are playing wel our main star has to be parker ... i still dwelling duncan gosh i hope we no wut happend soon im serious going to pray that duncan get better. i hope it is only for 3 or so gms man if its the rest of the season and or playoffs then this hurts so bad


----------



## TheRoc5

ya hes playing now can u not c the gm


----------



## dknights411

I'm traveling today, so I'm can't watch it. Shame too. This is a great test for us going into the stretch and I want to see it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> man we are playing wel our main star has to be parker ... i still dwelling duncan gosh i hope we no wut happend soon im serious going to pray that duncan get better. i hope it is only for 3 or so gms man if its the rest of the season and or playoffs then this hurts so bad


 Grade 2. I say he's out for the rest of the month.


> ya hes playing now can u not c the gm


 Can you not see my post? I said I see him palying


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow. Barry with the three. Gino causing the turnover. Spurs are doing very well without Duncan.


----------



## TheRoc5

yes but deffensivly we r struggling


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pop calls a time out. Down by 4. Spurs better pick up the pace.


----------



## TheRoc5

parker reallly needs to step it up. hes was doing good earlyer our star backcourt will be our main factor


----------



## TheRoc5

dang they just hammerd parker


----------



## DaBobZ

Yup we need both TP and Manu big time. Timmy's ankle injury is a grade 2 it seems. Might be out for 5 games or something.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> dang they just hammerd parker


And no foul...Atleast we got the bad goal tend call.


----------



## DaBobZ

Wake up guys don't let this ball game get away


----------



## TheRoc5

yep are d is def hurding us


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DaBobZ said:


> Wake up guys don't let this ball game get away


Somehow....I doubt they saw your post lol


----------



## DaBobZ

Double digit deficit at HT no TD... Arroyo making all his shots...
We need a miracle to win this game


----------



## TheRoc5

well we had a very poor 2nd half shooting was decent but poor in the last 4 min and we need to defend the post and penitration better


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

You pretty much summed it up.


----------



## TheRoc5

i think duncan will come back mybe april 12 any pridictions frm yall we have a nice schdule till then


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I expected LineOFire to be here. Atleast you're here, DaBobZ


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i think duncan will come back mybe april 12 any pridictions frm yall we have a nice schdule till then


April 7th agaisnt Dallas, our last really tough game.


----------



## Copper

Tough break for you guys on the Duncan sprain. Glad to hear its only a 2nd degree sprain though, it looked alot worse on the replay. This game lost some excitement for me when he went down cause I was looking forward to a real battle today. At least your subs seem to have brought their A games and are stepping up.


----------



## TheRoc5

thnx


----------



## DaBobZ

Timmy's injury looked real bad cause all of his weight was on that right ankle...his left came down after he landed....so he might be out until the Playoffs. Grade 2 sprain plus re injury. 
Hopefully it's not that bad. Heh Timmy please tell me you over reacted once again...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Copper said:


> At least your subs seem to have brought their A games and are stepping up.


lol they did? Could have fooled me.


----------



## DaBobZ

ezealen said:


> lol they did? Could have fooled me.


Too bad you didn't notice how well TMass and Rob are playing ezealen :clown:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Oh. Didn't see you edit it. lol Tmass


----------



## TheRoc5

pop came on and said he will be out for a long time so thats not to good and to top it off tomrow i have skoo :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

manu is steppn it up


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

A little run here :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

grizz are sticken in there with the suns


----------



## TheRoc5

some one needs to get on prince time out we down by 7


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> grizz are sticken in there with the suns


If Grizz wins then it will lessen the sting of a loss here if we can't pull this off.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> some one needs to get on prince time out we down by 7


Could have been 2 if Tony managed to get his layup to fall :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

now our d is coming up hopefuly it will stick with us....good job horry


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Devin hits both frees and now the hole is down to 3


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Detroit with a 3 xp


----------



## TheRoc5

dang before anyone else gets hurt i say we call it a tie haha


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I hate to see someone get hurt, but Hamilton's hurt and this could help us. Just hopes he alrite...but not too alrite


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I hate to see someone get hurt, but Hamilton's hurt and this could help us. Just hopes he alrite...but not too alrite


well make a deal we get duncan back 4 richard :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> well make a deal we get duncan back 4 richard :biggrin:


A deal with who? God?


----------



## TheRoc5

wut.. GOd? im confused


----------



## TheRoc5

come on were back in it but we cant get any farther then 4


----------



## DaBobZ

TP just had a horrible stretch... 3 missed shots and 1 turnover out of 4 possessions but we're still in it...


----------



## TheRoc5

were down by 6 but free throws comn nice job by nazi so far and db given lots of energy


----------



## TheRoc5

down 5 i say we go 4 2-1


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Another just missed shot at the end of the quarter. Is that two or three?


----------



## TheRoc5

4th qt here we come down 5 running a little dry i say in order to win we must speed it up a little and feed the ball to manu a little more nazi doing very nice job hope that manu or parker gets hot,limit our tos and stop the penitration and the post


----------



## DaBobZ

Damn can't get closer than 5... what a frustrating game


----------



## TheRoc5

well bad news on top of bad news on top of bad news..... tims hurt,we look like we will lose this one(still time) and grizz our loosing by 6


----------



## DaBobZ

ezealen said:


> Another just missed shot at the end of the quarter. Is that two or three?


You mean TP's ? If yes he shot it from downtown


----------



## DaBobZ

Nazr Is A Rebounding Machine


----------



## TheRoc5

we should put parker back in 4 d purposes


----------



## DaBobZ

Beno just had a layup... TP might come off the bench pretty soon.
Pop don't bench Nazr !!!!


----------



## DaBobZ

Beno rules !


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DaBobZ said:


> You mean TP's ? If yes he shot it from downtown


No. I mean was that the second or third shot at the end of a quarter for us?

Beno's really stepping it up. Spurs down by 3


----------



## TheRoc5

db 4 3.... we can do this but put manu in for barry and beno for parker..nazi come back in.. down by 2


----------



## amd pwr

Urich is awesome!!! Where did this guy come from


----------



## DaBobZ

3 pt from Devin right back in the game (trailing by 2)


----------



## texan

What happend to Duncan? Grade 2 ankle sprain? I hope he gets that fully healed before the playoffs. From what yall have said, it sounds like we have played a sluggish game, although we don't have many turnovers. We are only shooting like 25 percent from 3's. I haven't gotten to see the whole game, but Rasho has played decent and we are now within two.


----------



## TheRoc5

dang prince now it back to a 5 pt gm


----------



## DaBobZ

ezealen said:


> No. I mean was that the second or third shot at the end of a quarter for us?


Got it... at last ! So it was the second shot I guess (DB had one at the end of the second quarter)


----------



## TheRoc5

wow still no manu and no parker


----------



## texan

Wow, Beno has really done well.

3 pt game


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Beno looking like a superstar!Sadly, we can't get those offensive rebounds! Down by 5


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Horry for 3! down by 2 again


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Wow, Beno has really done well.
> 
> 3 pt game


Texan! You ganna stay here for the rest of the game? :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

shot clock violation yes we can tie it or take the lead


----------



## texan

ezealen said:


> Beno looking like a superstar!Sadly, we can't get those offensive rebounds! Down by 5


Whats the score? On the computer it says its 97-94

Yeah I'm here for the rest of the game. I got the game on tv now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Whats the score? On the computer it says its 97-94


I forget, but we're down by 2 with the ball


----------



## DaBobZ

ezealen said:


> Horry for 3! down by 2 again


followed by a shot clock violation !!!
Keep on the good work guys ... Beno's on fire :banana:


----------



## texan

Whats up with Barry? I thought he woulda stepped up in this game but he has 0 points. DB, and Beno have really picked up the guard slack for us.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pop No! Put Beno back in!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Well this game is also being televised in Canada.
Nice to see the Spurs still in it, even without Timmy D.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ouch...that mite have ended the game


----------



## TheRoc5

dang down by 5 now that wasnt a foul


----------



## TheRoc5

were still in it i think lol nazi back in


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It's over. Detroit up by 7. There goes 500 points


----------



## TheRoc5

thats prob the gm... any one no if tmac is in the building


----------



## texan

Nesterovic with the stupid foul. Down 5 as Billups gets the AND1

Edit: Now we are down 7, with less than 1 to go


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Nesterovic with the stupid foul. Down 5 as Billups gets the AND1


lol you computer is WAY behind.


----------



## DaBobZ

All over...

TD injured but I guess we can live with a grade 2... as long as he's back for the playoffs we'll be fine.


----------



## texan

ezealen said:


> lol you computer is WAY behind.


No, I'm watching it on TV, I just am doing a bunch of stuff on the computer and didn't post it very quick.

Game over, but from what I watched, we played resiliantly without Duncan. I think it was a good loss, if there is such a thing.


----------



## TheRoc5

DaBobZ said:


> All over...
> 
> TD injured but I guess we can live with a grade 2... as long as he's back for the playoffs we'll be fine.


agreed i feel that if he comes back with 5 gms left wel be fine like i said we need to get chemistry runnin before playoffs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Third game the spurs come up just short without Tim


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Good to see the Spurs not give up!


----------



## TheRoc5

lost by 9.... very upset well we c wut happens when more on duncan gets realsed prob b tomrow after noon


----------



## texan

I thought we played a very good game. Detroit is one of the elite teams in the league, and to play with them pretty much neck and neck, without Duncan, shows how good of a team we are. I think our playing without TD will benefit us come playoff time, b/c back-ups will be more confident in their ability and we will know what to do when TD is out of the game. I'm really impressed with the efforts of Mohammed, Beno and DB. I was disappointed that Glover didn't play more, but it is understandable, seeing as he doesn't know how to run the offense, and is new to the team(I'd like to see him in our blow-out wins though).


----------



## LineOFire

I hate Rasho Nesterovic. He completely threw away the game for us with that stupid turnover and the even dumber foul.



ezealen said:


> Third game the spurs come up just short without Tim





ezealen said:


> Good to see the Spurs not give up!


At this point in the season, screw the moral victories. The fact is we can't get it done without Tim. The Spurs bench can only keep us in the game, but we suck in the clutch without Duncan.

The defense seemed to try only on a couple of possesions. The rest of the time they just stood around and let the Pistons dominate the glass and get easy looks.

Tayshaun Prince, in my opinion, is a lock for most improved player. He did amazing things tonight. Chauncey Billups really dominated the fourth quarter when Tony Parker snuck back into his hole in the ground.


----------



## TheRoc5

LineOFire said:


> I hate Rasho Nesterovic. He completely threw away the game for us with that stupid turnover and the even dumber foul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in the season, screw the moral victories. The fact is we can't get it done without Tim. The Spurs bench can only keep us in the game, but we suck in the clutch without Duncan.
> 
> The defense seemed to try only on a couple of possesions. The rest of the time they just stood around and let the Pistons dominate the glass and get easy looks.
> 
> Tayshaun Prince, in my opinion, is a lock for most improved player. He did amazing things tonight. Chauncey Billups really dominated the fourth quarter when Tony Parker snuck back into his hole in the ground.


tony didnt go in a hole in the 4th jus that pop didnt even play him in the 4th


----------



## Copper

Wow, nice game by the subs for you guys tonight. I lost quite a bit of interest when Timmy got hurt. But the bench and some second tier players really stepped up and produced huge for you guys. Shows alot of good team chemistry. Tay was probably the biggest mismatch for us against you guys, which he is against most opponents . The difference being that today the team fed him the ball. I am really prayin for You guys to get Tim back as healthy as possible cause I would LOVE to see this as an NBA Final. Good luck with the rest of the season and heres to a speedy recovery for Tim :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> tony didnt go in a hole in the 4th jus that pop didnt even play him in the 4th


Um...yeah he did. He put him in rite after we got that three to bring us within 2. I think that's why we loss. Beno was carrying the team i nthe fourth, and taking him out rite when we needed him the most was just stupid.


----------



## Nephets

Thanks, Copper, you're a good man. 

Pistons played a well-rounded game.

Too bad Koko will start yelling once he finds out Timmy is gone and we lost.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nephets said:


> Thanks, Copper, you're a good man.
> 
> Pistons played a well-rounded game.
> 
> Too bad Koko will start yelling once he finds out Timmy is gone and we lost.


 I'm back and I'm ready to let it rip......just kidding. As far as Duncan, I really don't know what to say at this point. Bad luck has really hit us hard lately, and Duncan has been on the recieving end more than any player on the team. Hopefully this is just several unlucky incidents for Duncan, and not signs of getting frail.



Well, it looks like our bench was up to the challenge tonight. It's good to see Beno, Brown, Mohammed, and Horry all have good games. It's not good to see Detroit shot 51% from the field. You can't win games on the road when the opposing team shots above 50%. They killed us on the line (30/38 for Detroit, 17/22 for the Spurs). Without Duncan and with Manu for only 16 minutes, if there's anything good it's that we didn't get beat by more than 9 points. Still, I'm not holding that as an excuse. Like LineOFire said, "Moral victories" aren't enough. We need real victories at this point. Detroit is no pushover (Obviously), but it seems like our defense wasn't anywhere near what it should have been. Parker didn't have an impressive game statistically, so that probably means he didn't do that great of a job. In the end, we lose our Superstar, and we lose a full game to Phoenix because they beat Memphis today. 





San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Devin Brown - 18
Beno Udrih - 15
Manu Ginobili - 14


Rebounds:


Nazr Mohammed - 8
Rasho Nesterovic - 6
Devin Brown - 5


Assists:


Tony Parker - 5
Manu Ginobili - 3
Devin Brown - 3
Brent Barry - 3






I look forward to seeing more Mohammed tomorrow against the Knicks.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Copper said:


> Wow, nice game by the subs for you guys tonight. I lost quite a bit of interest when Timmy got hurt. But the bench and some second tier players really stepped up and produced huge for you guys. Shows alot of good team chemistry. Tay was probably the biggest mismatch for us against you guys, which he is against most opponents . The difference being that today the team fed him the ball. I am really prayin for You guys to get Tim back as healthy as possible cause I would LOVE to see this as an NBA Final. Good luck with the rest of the season and heres to a speedy recovery for Tim :cheers: :cheers:







Good luck to you as well. Thanks for the kind words, and I can also say that I would really enjoy a Spurs/Pistons NBA Finals matchup. Good luck the rest of the way, and hopefully the injury bug doesn't hit your team the rest of the season.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Ohh, by the way, great game thread again guys. I can't say enough about how many posts you guys are pouring into this. Great job. :yes:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

lol, koko, your avatar makes Tim look short and fat...and he looks like he has three legs


----------



## Copper

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Good luck to you as well. Thanks for the kind words, and I can also say that I would really enjoy a Spurs/Pistons NBA Finals matchup. Good luck the rest of the way, and hopefully the injury bug doesn't hit your team the rest of the season.


 Well, if the injury bug does hit us I am blaming Timmy since he touched all bases of our medical staff today...lol


----------



## Camaro_870

well i was out doing field work for easter... so no tv at the time of the game, but i did get to listen the the fourth quarter on the radio, sounded like beno was doing awsome. i was kinda skeptical when i heard parker was going back in cause i knew beno was really keeping the team in the game, i was like "please dont sub out beno for parker", i was ok when pop left beno in with parker.......

as i said i didnt see any of the game and heard only what i could, this was a good "moral victory" for the guys but im in total agreement with lineoffire with how we need real victories.... i really dont want miami to have homecourt throughtout the playoffs


----------



## DaBobZ

Hopefully we won't see more of these sort of injuries come playoff time.
But I have a sick feeling it might happen again IN THE PLAYOFFS.
I hope so much I'm wrong.

Bottom line.
Who would have bet on us to score 100+ @Auburn hills without Timmy?


----------



## Copper

DaBobZ said:


> Hopefully we won't see more of these sort of injuries come playoff time.
> But I have a sick feeling it might happen again IN THE PLAYOFFS.
> I hope so much I'm wrong.
> 
> Bottom line.
> Who would have bet on us to score 100+ @Auburn hills without Timmy?


 True, but who woulda guessed you score 100 at the palace and we still win?


----------



## XxMia_9xX

ohh this sucks! ohh well... i'm not really bothered by the lost. i'm more concern about duncan... i saw the replay and it looked really bad! hopefully he recovers fast enough and i dunno if duncan being healthy in the play-offs is good enough. i thnk it's important for the spurs to have the best record for home court advantage... before i'm so confident about the spurs winning it all but now, i dunno anymore... things has been shaky for the spurs compare to the previous months. ohh well i can only hope for the spurs and to get a ring by june!


----------



## ballstorm

When you open the "nba score page" and notice that the Spurs lost , you feel irritated . Then you observe that Duncan was not the leading scorer ... you're concerned. Finally you open this boxscore and Duncan just played 2 mn ... you're definitely distressed ..
You said guys that it was a grade 2 injury which should keep him from playing for a few weeks . I hope it won't last too long , because every player needs some times to get back in shape after a month or so , even the best of them .
Defeat is a thing , but it's nothing compared to the abscence of our leader. 
Detroit had to score 110 pts to beat us yesterday , it looks like they rely a lot on offense these days . If I was a Pistons fan , I'm not sure I would like it .


----------



## GODisaSpursFan

Update:

Duncan arrived in SA at about 8 tonight. Local sport channels showed him walking with the crotches very gingerly, noy hopping on one leg. He also drove his truck home.

Good signs.


----------



## Nephets

Yeah, if he's driving, that is definitely a good sign. I wish him so much luck. We need you, Timmy!


----------



## DaBobZ

Copper said:


> True, but who woulda guessed you score 100 at the palace and we still win?


Don't know but I might have a bit of an explaination here.

How come such a high scoring game? 
Maybe cause Pop and LB know each other pretty well... cause they appreciate each other pretty much. :cheers: Dont get me wrong...whenever they can they are out to prove everyone wrong.

Nice team of yours and great sportsmanship :clap: 

I already feel embarassed for the Heat fans but if Timmay's back and we meet in the playoffs I like our chances. Won't be no 100+ games tough :biggrin:


----------



## Rique

Copper said:


> Wow, nice game by the subs for you guys tonight. I lost quite a bit of interest when Timmy got hurt. But the bench and some second tier players really stepped up and produced huge for you guys. Shows alot of good team chemistry. Tay was probably the biggest mismatch for us against you guys, which he is against most opponents . The difference being that today the team fed him the ball. I am really prayin for You guys to get Tim back as healthy as possible cause I would LOVE to see this as an NBA Final. Good luck with the rest of the season and heres to a speedy recovery for Tim :cheers: :cheers:


Yeah, I went to this game at the Palace and the fans were very nice. There were three of us in Spurs jerseys...haha..Gino, Parker and Timmy. I was teased by a few fans, but in a joking manner. Definately a fun game. It would have been more enjoyable if Tim didn't get hurt. 

On a side note, one highlight of the game was the SMOOCH CAM. YOu know how during commercials they aim at random couples in the audience with the heart background and try to get the couple to kiss. They picked quite a few wrong people cuz the smooches weren't happening at the beginning. However, they zoomed in on Ginobili and Parker sitting on the bench and Ginobili became VERY excited and jumped onto Parker and grabbed Parker's head (covered Parker's mouth obviously) and gave Parker a HUGE smooch. It was quite hillarious. The stadium cracked up and gave them a nice applause. It definately showed a nice atmosphere in the stadium.


----------



## Rique

DaBobZ said:


> Don't know but I might have a bit of an explaination here.
> 
> How come such a high scoring game?
> Maybe cause Pop and LB know each other pretty well... cause they appreciate each other pretty much. :cheers: Dont get me wrong...whenever they can they are out to prove everyone wrong.
> 
> Nice team of yours and great sportsmanship :clap:
> 
> I already feel embarassed for the Heat fans but if Timmay's back and we meet in the playoffs I like our chances. Won't be no 100+ games tough :biggrin:



One of the reasons for the High scoring game was that Larry Brown was not coaching. Larry Brown just had surgery. This should have been obvious with the high playing time that Delphino received. haha. You know Brown doesn't like the young'ns.


----------

